# iPad mini Noir ou Blanc?



## joeGuillian (10 Novembre 2012)

J'ai peut être manqué ce sujet habituel sur les iDevices, mais je lance le débat au cas où: 

*Quel couleur avez vous choisi pour votre iPad mini: Noir ou Blanc?*  *Et pourquoi enfin ce qui a motivé votre choix *? (si toutefois il y a une raison...)


Est ce que le noir présente les défauts parfois décriés de l'iPhone 5? A savoir un vieillissement prématuré de la peinture noir du fait que sous la peinture noir il y a de l'alu qui contraste à la moindre rayure.
Avez vous remarqué des défaut d'aspet dès la sortie de la boite?
Pour les possesseurs du modèle Blanc des défauts constatés?


----------



## joeGuillian (12 Novembre 2012)

J'ai le sentiment de ne voir que des iPad Mini Noir. Dans les Apple Stores de Lyon ils proposent des versions noires plutôt 32 ou 64 Giga, mais pour le moment pas entendu parler des versions Blanches... Idem à la Fnac, toujours à Lyon où ils ont proposé surtout des versions noires.

Cela explique le peu de réponses sur ce fil?


----------



## Azety (18 Novembre 2012)

joeGuillian a dit:


> J'ai le sentiment de ne voir que des iPad Mini Noir. Dans les Apple Stores de Lyon ils proposent des versions noires plutôt 32 ou 64 Giga, mais pour le moment pas entendu parler des versions Blanches... Idem à la Fnac, toujours à Lyon où ils ont proposé surtout des versions noires.
> 
> Cela explique le peu de réponses sur ce fil?




Dans un petit revendeur Apple à Troyes j'ai trouvé autant de iPad mini blanc que noir.
Je vais le prendre en noir, même s'il prend trop vite les traces de doigt


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2012)

blanc plus alu c'est bof
noir , un coup de chiffon et hop


----------



## BentaNi (19 Novembre 2012)

Pour moi, c'est le modèle blanc !! Blanc ou noir, ils sont très jolie ! Mais le dos en alu du modèle blanc me parait moins sujet aux rayures que le noire... A verifier dans le temps


----------



## esquisse1 (19 Novembre 2012)

J'ai choisis le blanc... la classe . l'entourage blanc autour de l'ecran n'est pas du tout gênant (comme j'ai pu le lire sur des forums)


----------



## Zillian (19 Novembre 2012)

J ai le mien ramené des us par un ami.Je voulais le blanc mais pas possible d en trouver en 16 G donc je me suis replié sur un noir.
Maintenant je vais devoir patienter jusqu'à Noël car c est pour ma chérie.
Je vais avoir besoin de beaucoup de courage grr.


Le noir me semble plus salissant au vu de celui ramené par mon copain.


----------



## doupold (20 Novembre 2012)

Ce sera blanc pour moi.


----------



## arbaot (20 Novembre 2012)

blanc le dos est moins fragile


----------



## MiWii (21 Novembre 2012)

Salut à tous, 

Moi j'ai pris un iPad mini noir par défaut, car il n'y avait plus de blanc. 

Et franchement, bah, je prefere le blanc ! je trouve que le noir est beaucoup trop salissant !
Les traces de doigts se voient sur l'écran mais aussi sur les bords noir (ce qui n'est pas le cas avec le blanc) et puis sur le dos de l'iPad aussi. 

Bon maintenant que j'ai celui là, je vais pas cracher dessus hein, mais dès que le 2eme modèle sort, je le prends en blanc!


----------



## joeGuillian (22 Novembre 2012)

Un petit feedback depuis mon 1er post... 
Il y a une semaine J'ai craqué et acheté un iPad mini Blanc, mon 4 étant utiliser de plus en plus par toute la famille nous avons décidé qu'il serait la tablette domestique! D'ailleurs le format du mini est bcp plus adapté au fait de l'avoir toujours avec moi, au bureau, dans mes déplacements, etc.

Après 2 jours d'utilisation j'ai remarqué que mon écran souffrait d'un manque d'uniformité: sur une image blanche ou grise, le bas de l'écran tirait vers le jaune ou le blanc était plus chaud alors que sur le haut de l'écran cela tirait d'avantage vers le bleu... J'ai donc décidé de changer mon iPad mini étant dans les 14jrs de l'achat et après pas mal de test à l'Apple Store je me suis décidé sur le modèle noir.

Ce qui m'a décidé: de mon point de vue, les bords noirs favorisent des images plus qualitatives,  l'écran me parait plus lumineux que sur le blanc et plus grand du fait que l'on ne voit pas aussi distinctement les bords. J'ai vraiment pris mon temps sur place et comme l'écran est tout de même la partie la plus importante, la plus sensible sur une tablette je ne regrette pas mon choix, bien au contraire, je suis presque content d'avoir eu ce petit souci d'écran sur mon ex modèle blanc.

Bien entendu mon feedback est  très subjectif et tout le monde ne partagera pas ce point de vue


----------



## KevZqn (23 Novembre 2012)

joeGuillian a dit:


> Un petit feedback depuis mon 1er post...
> Il y a une semaine J'ai craqué et acheté un iPad mini Blanc, mon 4 étant utiliser de plus en plus par toute la famille nous avons décidé qu'il serait la tablette domestique! D'ailleurs le format du mini est bcp plus adapté au fait de l'avoir toujours avec moi, au bureau, dans mes déplacements, etc.
> 
> Après 2 jours d'utilisation j'ai remarqué que mon écran souffrait d'un manque d'uniformité: sur une image blanche ou grise, le bas de l'écran tirait vers le jaune ou le blanc était plus chaud alors que sur le haut de l'écran cela tirait d'avantage vers le bleu... J'ai donc décidé de changer mon iPad mini étant dans les 14jrs de l'achat et après pas mal de test à l'Apple Store je me suis décidé sur le modèle noir.
> ...




Ne t'inquiète pas tu as raison, des gens ont aussi fait la remarque que le noir favorise un meilleur écran, puisque l'écran est noir de base, le contour noir, donc les yeux n'ont pas tendance à remarquer, alors que le blanc, si tu essayes de lire un truc le blanc va de suite te gener, c'est comme ça.

Après le blanc, c'est pour lesthétique


----------



## Lauange (24 Novembre 2012)

Blanc, moins salissant.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2012)

sans importance
la plupart habilleront leur ipad d'une housse ridicule ni noire ni blanche.....


----------



## MiWii (24 Novembre 2012)

Pour avoir eu l'iPad 2 et 3 en blanc, je dois dire que ça ne m'a jamais gêné ni pour les films, ni pour la lecture de BD ou le surf sur internet ! Je pense que c'est une question d'habitude ! 


Et justement, je suis habituée au blanc, du coup, j'ai beaucoup de mal à me faire au mini noir, et le fait d'avoir des limitations net de l'ecran (le noir casse les pages blanches des sites internet et donc, je trouve que l'ecran est plus délimité) me "perturbe" un peu ! 


Mais je m'y habituerais ! Et quand je prendrais le mini 2 en blanc, bah, je me ferais la reflexion en sens inverse ! :mouais:



alan63 a dit:


> sans importance
> la plupart habilleront leur ipad d'une housse ridicule ni noire ni blanche.....




Et oui, c'est tout le paradoxe ! On aime tellement le design des produits Apple qu'on a peur de les abimer, rayer etc... du coup, on leur met des protections qui cachent tout...


----------



## MiWii (19 Janvier 2013)

Et bien... je ne m'y suis pas habitué à ce mini noir (cf post ci dessus), j'ai revendu mon noir pour en prendre un blanc !!!


----------



## Azety (19 Janvier 2013)

MiWii a dit:


> Et bien... je ne m'y suis pas habitué à ce mini noir (cf post ci dessus), j'ai revendu mon noir pour en prendre un blanc !!!




ça c'est très intéressant, car à part mon macbook pro qui est forcément en alu gris, j'ai tous mes produits Apple en noir, car le blanc m'abime les yeux et me dérange dans la vision de documents ( étant photographe et cinéphile je parle évidemment d'images ).

Même ma Nintendo DS est noir, ce qui est plus agréable pour les yeux.
Sans parler du côté sobre et propre ( malgré les traces de doigt )


----------



## MiWii (19 Janvier 2013)

C'est pas trop les bords de l'ecran qui m'ont gêné, mais surtout le coté non propre...c'est affreux comme le noir fait sale... 
Non seulement voit les traces de doigts de sur l'ecran (comme pour le blanc), mais aussi sur les bords noirs... et on voit toutes les petites poussieres etc... non vraiment, impossible !!!


Depuis que j'ai pris le blanc, je retrouve vraiment mon "bonheur" perdu... 


comme quoi, les gouts et les couleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2013)

MiWii a dit:


> C'est pas trop les bords de l'ecran qui m'ont gêné, mais surtout le coté non propre...c'est affreux comme le noir fait sale...
> Non seulement voit les traces de doigts de sur l'ecran (comme pour le blanc), mais aussi sur les bords noirs... et on voit toutes les petites poussieres etc... non vraiment, impossible !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Un coup de chiffon et hop 
Et puis le blanc , c'est pour les filles ....


----------



## MiWii (19 Janvier 2013)

Le probleme c'est que j'utilise l'iPad toute la journée, je bosse avec, et le soir, pour le perso... donc à la fin du compte, ça fait beaucoup trop de coup de chiffon !!! 

Noir garçon et blanc fille, c'est un peu fermé comme façon de voir les choses non ? 
ça me rappelle un sketch de florence foresti tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2013)

MiWii a dit:


> Le probleme c'est que j'utilise l'iPad toute la journée, je bosse avec, et le soir, pour le perso... donc à la fin du compte, ça fait beaucoup trop de coup de chiffon !!!
> 
> Noir garçon et blanc fille, c'est un peu fermé comme façon de voir les choses non ?
> ça me rappelle un sketch de florence foresti tiens !



je suppose que tu ne passes pas ton temps non plus a nettoyer ton iphone ton mac ta bagnole,tes lunettes ta montre ,ta baraque...bref faudrait pas devenir manioc-depressif pour un ipad même hors de prix

Ps j'aime pas le blanc , au Cambodge c'est signe de deuil Brr.........
et en France c'est signe de mariage...brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MiWii (20 Janvier 2013)

Bah mon iPhone est blanc ! Donc je vois pas les poussieres !! lol

J'suis pas maniaque pour un sous, mais je trouvais vraiment que ça faisait crado ! 
chacun son trip hein !


----------



## Ealdu (20 Janvier 2013)

et bien pour moi le plaisir est dans le changement!    

tantôt blanc, tantôt noir, que ce soit pour mes iPhones ou mes iPads.


Aujourd'hui je suis tout en noir!  j'avoue que je ne détesterai pas de la couleur comme pour les iPods! après tout......


----------



## MiWii (20 Janvier 2013)

Ealdu a dit:


> et bien pour moi le plaisir est dans le changement!
> 
> tantôt blanc, tantôt noir, que ce soit pour mes iPhones ou mes iPads.
> 
> ...



Bah je croyais que t'avais pris le mini blanc moi... j'ai encore rien compris, lol !!! 


Les iPads de couleurs comme les iPod, j'suis partante aussi.


L'iPad mini noir, je le trouve vraiment top, c'est pas le souci, mais à l'usage, pas pour moi au final... un petit iPad rouge, why not ?


----------



## Ealdu (20 Janvier 2013)

@Miiwii,  pourtant je fais plus simple que toi!!!!   
mon iPad 2 était blanc. J'ai pris le mini en noir!

Par contre je suis en galère avec! j'attends UPS pour un retour au sav.
Heureusement que j'ai donné mon iPad 2. blanc  a mon fils, je peux le squatter en attendant....


Mais je ne crois pas que cela soit lié à la couleur.


----------



## Azety (20 Janvier 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> je suppose que tu ne passes pas ton temps non plus a nettoyer ton iphone ton mac ta bagnole,tes lunettes ta montre ,ta baraque...bref faudrait pas devenir manioc-depressif pour un ipad même hors de prix
> 
> Ps j'aime pas le blanc , au Cambodge c'est signe de deuil Brr.........
> et en France c'est signe de mariage...brrrrrrrrrr




haha +1000

au moins avec le noir on a la paix


----------



## MiWii (20 Janvier 2013)

Ealdu a dit:


> @Miiwii,  pourtant je fais plus simple que toi!!!!
> mon iPad 2 était blanc. J'ai pris le mini en noir!
> 
> Par contre je suis en galère avec! j'attends UPS pour un retour au sav.
> ...



Aaah merde, c'est quoi le souci !!


@Azety et alan63: le noir c'est la couleur du deuil en France... brrrrrrr


----------



## Ealdu (21 Janvier 2013)

MiWii a dit:


> Aaah merde, c'est quoi le souci !!





probablement logiciel.


il me demandait sans arrêt de se brancher sur iTunes pour avoir les notifications push, que je les ai ou pas, puis des applis qui ne s'ouvrent plus, et un jeu qui s'installe bancale.....


bref j'ai restauré il s'est coincé sur la pomme, s'est débloqué mais toujours aussi bancale. enfin nouvelle restauration qui elle ne s'est pas faite du tout.
j'ai contacté Apple et donc depuis j'attends des nouvelles UPS. j'espère aujourd'hui, pour l'avoir peut-être en fin de semaine.


depuis je suis maalllhheerrreeuuussseeee!


----------



## MiWii (21 Janvier 2013)

Aaaah bah oui je comprends que tu sois trèèès malheureuse ... 

Moi j'ai fait changé le blanc en l'ouvrant dans la boutique... un coin etait abimé, comme usé ! 
À ce prix, j'attends au moins qu'il soit nickel en sortant de la boite !


----------



## Ealdu (21 Janvier 2013)

Je préfère que cela arrive maintenant pendant qu'il est sous garantie.je regrette de ne pas avoir un Apple store à côté de la maison, j'aurai peu être eu l'échange immédiat.....


Mais bon en presque 30 ans d'utilisation de produit Apple c'est la première fois que j'ai un soucis.


----------



## zewolf92 (21 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour!
Blanc pour moi, une question de gout, un dos que je trouve plus joli et classe que le noir, et, effectivement, des traces de doigts moins visibles je pense qu'avec le noir.


----------



## diegue (28 Mars 2013)

Je vais avoir l'occasion d'acheter un iPad mini à l' étranger, et je me pose bien entendu la question de la couleur !
Pour changer (iPhone, iPad en blanc) je me suis posé la question du noir. Au début je ne voyais que le problème des rayures sur la coque noire. Et j'ai lu avec intérêt les commentaires sur le cadre noir.
Ayant sous la main un GalaxyTab noir, je me suis aperçu que ce que je mettais sur le compte de la taille de l'écran était davantage du aux bordures noires qui donnent l'impression d'avoir un texte "enfermé", coupé de l'extérieur, et enfermant les yeux. Je pense donc, une fois de plus !, prendre un blanc !!
Comme quoi il y a toujours des éléments de réponses sur le forum !


----------



## Pouce.68 (7 Avril 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> Un coup de chiffon et hop
> Et puis le blanc , c'est pour les filles ....



Pour les filles ? ...quel cliché ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h53 ----------




MiWii a dit:


> Le probleme c'est que j'utilise l'iPad toute la journée, je bosse avec, et le soir, pour le perso... donc à la fin du compte, ça fait beaucoup trop de coup de chiffon !!!
> 
> Noir garçon et blanc fille, c'est un peu fermé comme façon de voir les choses non ?
> ça me rappelle un sketch de florence foresti tiens !




Assez d.accord.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2013)

de toutes façon blanc ou noir , si c'est pour le couvrir avec une housse....


----------



## Dante059 (9 Avril 2013)

Noir pour ma part, je viens d'acheter le mien ce Weekend, super content 







Avec une coque type Smart Case noire, niquel


----------



## saulais92 (26 Mai 2013)

pour ma part question esthetique le noir est bien plus classe et il est sujet au trace de doigt et aux rayures sur la coque mais le blanc est salissant et une fois eteint le blanc autour de l'ecran ne se marie pas super bien avec le noir ne l'ecran éteint et ayant deja eu un iphone 4 blanc je me suis rabattu sur le noir car les contours jaunisses


----------



## izoong (26 Mai 2013)

Pour ma part je préfère le blanc, je trouve que le noir fait trop Jacquy-k-2000. bonb c'est mon goût hein. Et je préfère le contour chromé que je trouve classe avec le dos alu. Ensuite le coté salissant ou pas... c'est secondaire. Ensuite encore question esthétique quand j'écris avec sur fond blanc et bien tout ça se marie très bien. De même quand je lis...


----------



## iPadOne (27 Mai 2013)

J'ai fait la bêtise de prendre Mini en noir et le revêtement est pas génial il garde et accumule la transpiration, certes je vis dans un pays ou il fait 300jrs/an + de 30° je doit donc passer un chiffon mouillé très régulièrement je sait pas si il en est de même avec les blanc mais avec mon iPad 3 j'avais pas ce souci


----------



## Mimil5 (28 Mai 2013)

pour ma part j'ai prit un noir et j'en suis ravi


----------

